# Burger Queens - by gainingdane (~BBW, ~SWG)



## gainingdane (Mar 17, 2010)

_~BBW, ~SWG_ &#8211; A young woman's new job at a fast food chain has interesting results.

* Burger Queens
by gainingdane​*​
[Author’s Note: Hope you like it. Sorry if there are some grammatical fails, but I am from Denmark, so bear with me. This is based on my life story for the last three years, mixed with a little fantasy. I have done some little changes to my original story.]


*May, 2008 *

In early May, 2008, Tanja started working at a Burger King a mile away from where I lived. Tanja was then an 18 year old girl, not very tall 157cm and a little on the chubby side being 60 kilos (132 pounds) heavy. She was a beginning apple shape, big DD boobs and a plump belly, but relatively fit legs and ass from years riding a horse. But those days were over now and she was not doing sports anymore. 

Tanja was a quick learner and became quickly one of the best employees. She worked with a lot of cute guys. One in particular named Peter. was about 80 kilos (176 pounds), age 18 and pretty muscular, blonde, and charming. He had the normal soccer player body: lean muscle definition, strong but small arms and at least a four pack. 

Over the next couple of weeks Tanja and Peter became good friends, and they flirted constantly when they worked together. I noted that he enjoyed sharing the menu items with her, almost always with a medium Oreo strawberry or vanilla shake. 

Tanja and two other girls that I worked with were also becoming really good friends. Carina and Marie both slim but Carina was a very slim girl weighing 50 kilos (110 pounds) and being 162 cm. Marie a little taller, 170 cm and weighing 62 kilos (137 pounds). Even though she was slim she had some nice love handles and a little bulge over her pants. 

The three girls all had that in common that they thought Peter was pretty hot, and they loved food. More than once I saw them munching on blueberry biscuits with coffee before their shift, or taking double whoppers with fries from the store at the end of the day.

Peter was indeed a very charming boy and loved girls with a little belly on them. This was one of the reason he liked working at Burger King, because most girls either already were or were getting a little chubby. 

*June, 2008*

A day came when Peter had to work the same shift as Tanja. and both arrived at the same time. This presented a small problem which Peter thought was great: they had only one dressing room and both of them where kinda late, so they had to change at the same time. 

Peter took his shirt of flexing his abs, to make it almost look like a six pack, then he took his street pants off and slowly donned his work pants. This was so Tanja could look at his abs for the longest time possible. Tanja on the other hand quickly changed her shirt while sucking in her slightly pudgy belly; then she had to take pants off. Since she knew she had a great ass, especially for her size, she made sure Peter had a good look at her butt.

Peter was really enjoying this, he loved curvy girls and Tanja had everything a guy like him could ask for: a decent hip size, big boobs, and a nice pudgy belly. What was not to like?

After this encounter he made a point of letting her know she was nice and they started spending a lot of time talking on the job. One day, when Tanja was getting her break, he challenged her: 

“I bet you can’t eat a triple whopper cheese,” he said laughing. 

She responded with a flirting smile, “I bet I can eat it faster than you!”

They both agreed to the bet, Tanja came out 15 min later, laughing,

“Ha, ha. Beat that!” she exclaimed.

Peter was amazed. He could not believe she had eaten it that fast. He knew there were 1300 calories in only that one burger.

Peter had his break an hour later and finished his in only 8 min, doing his victory dance on his way to Tanja.

“I think you need to practice to beat this eating machine,” he said, rubbing his victory in Tanja’s face while hoping she actually would “train” so she could beat him.

Tanja wasn’t competitive enough to actually go into formal training, but over the next couple of weeks she did enjoy some additional triple whoppers, each time trying to scarf them down as quickly as possible &#8211; usually with a shake and sometimes fries. But eating a triple whopper as fast as Peter had wasn’t easy.

*July, 2008 *

Tanja and Carina were over at Tanja’s getting ready for a party. They were both very excited for the party because they both knew that there would be a lot of cute boys. Tanja had a cute green dress she bought last year, which she knew would look good on her. She took her clothes off in front of Carina. Carina was amazed over just how big her friend’s breasts were - also at how plump Tanja was getting. 

Tanja pulled her dress up and asked Carina, “Can you do me up?” 

Carina stepped behind Tanja and started to pull her dress up. It was getting really tight on Tanja already when the zipper hit Tanja’s belly and Carina had to ask her to suck it in. Tanja tried all she could and Carina tried one more time to zip her dress but it wouldn’t' come up. 

“Come on Tanja, just a little more.” 

Tanja tried again but to no use, the dress would not come up. Carina tried to comfort her by telling her that the dress might have shrunk in the wash. 
Tanja was not really buying it. She knew she had gained a couple of pounds already. But she also knew that with her breasts she could likely get any boy she wanted. So she just forgot about wearing her favorite green dress, put something else on and went to the party. Her friend could see rolls developing through her sleeveless camisole undergarment.

*August, 2008*

Peter very much liked what was happening with Tanja. Towards the end of August he noticed her belly was definitely growing a bit. He was not surprised. she really enjoyed the food and worked at least 4 times a week, which also meant eating a meal there. 

She would typically enjoy a whopper burger, usually with cheese, along with large fries and either a coke or a BK Oreo shake. Sometimes she would have chili cheese or nuggets on the side when she was spoiling herself. But at least twice a week she kept trying to break ten minutes consuming a triple whopper.

BK employees are supposed to tuck their uniforms in at work although many don't. In Tanja's case the truth by now was that she couldn't. 

To Peter's delight he noticed her bulging belly now was getting so that her shirt couldn't be tucked in. Her undershirt as well was tightly stretched and its outline could be seen through her uniform. The traditional triangular notches of the BK uniform accentuated the nascent bulges of her love handles. Peter wasn't at all surprised when she had to step up a uniform size, but he did marvel a bit that it didn't seem to faze her.

*September, 2008*

Changes in Tanja were getting visible even if you were not looking closely like Peter was. He could see where her belly was starting to hang over the waistband of her pants quite a bit, and her love handles were also getting bigger. 

Finally Peter couldn’t control his curiosity any longer. He had to see how far Tanja had come and if she could actually beat him. He jokingly asked her if she thought she could dp it now. 

“You bet I can,” she responded, although she inwardly had her doubts.

“You are going down! What do I get if I win?” she inquired, smiling to Peter.

“I don’t know what do you want?”

“A massage,” she said, watching with pleasure his reaction. Tanja wasn’t really conscious of or upset by her gain because she knew Peter liked her.

“It is on,” Peter said.

Peter was really hoping that he would lose for two reasons. Not only would it mean she would have developed a bigger appetite but he would get to touch her soft body.

Unfortunately for the both of them she finished short, only being able to eat the triple whopper, even with a coke o wash it down, in 10 min. But Peter took solace when afterwards she also took a normal sized whopper for dessert. Maybe she wasn’t as fast as him, but she obviously had an appetite.

*October, 2008*

Although Denmark has no legal drinking age, purchase in markets is restricted to those over 16, while bars are 18. Neither Carina or Marie had any thought of drinking beer with their whoppers, but Marie was fond of Tuborg and liked to have a bottle or two in the evening &#8211; especially with traditional Danish meals like frikadeller (meatballs) laks (salmon) and lammesteg (leg of lamb), all with of course kartofler (potatoes) in various forms.. 

Carina by contrast was a big breakfast eater, used to arising early and having generous portions of pastries, eggs and some type of meat. For evening she would have modest portions of entrees but had a weakness for desserts. These included Danish apple charlotte, decorated with whipped cream, dried bread crumbs and almond slices, as well as rodgrod mod flode, basically a gelatin dessert served with thick cream. 

This type of eating plus regular BK value meals had been steadily adding pounds to both girls, but they had not noticed it yet. Tanja was obviously gaining however, and with holiday season partying about to get into full swing they finally felt the need to indirectly bring up the subject tio help their friend.

“Look at me,” remarked Marie, grabbing a handful of belly as the trio were sharing a BK break with their usual burgers, fries and shakes. “This place is making me sooo fat!”

“You know it &#8211; but its me too,” agreed Carina. “I’ve had to step up twice in uniform size since I started here. I know I need more exercise.”

Tanja knew she’d gained too, and already weighed the most. Her friends were actually raising the issue for her benefit, not themselves. But she didn’t see any problem

“OK, yes we’re all bigger but we’re not actually fat or anything. Personally I like my bigger butt and boobs &#8211; and I think Peter does too,” Tanja declared before stuffing her pie hole with another handful of fries, not evidencing an iota of guilt..

“OK, you’re probably right,” sighed Marie, thinking wistfully of the entire large American style pizza she’d had the night before along with two bottles of her beloved Tuborg.

*November, 2008*

It had been nearly six months. Tanja had tried twice to beat Peter’s triple whopper record. Twice she’d failed and she had to give him massages. He had yet to be forced to reciprocate. Actually he wanted her to beat his time so the he could get his hands on her softening body. He thought some incentive was in order or he feared that she might give up.

“You know of course that Copenhagen has the world’s #1 restaurant &#8211; but its anything but fast food. I’n certain you know that!,” Peter remarked to Tanja.

“Sure, of course I do. I actually have eaten old Danish style meals. They take a lot of time to prepare , usually beginning he day before. My grandmother still does it some of the time. But most commercial Danish food is, well blah. I guess that’s why I’ve been chowing down so much on whoppers, if you know what I’m saying.”

“Oh I agree. But a seven course meal served in the old style isn’t exactly the same thing,” Peter countered. “That’s what Copenhagen has in a restaurant thats rated the best in the world &#8211; when you can get a reservation.”

“Seven courses? That must be Kona &#8211; but it costs 1500 Krona (slightly over $200) for a couple to dine there &#8211; and that’s just the meal. Is that what you’ve been building up to by getting me used to triple whoppers? It must be some feast,” Tanja replied, her expression showing he’d hit a chord. 

“Well, you could say that. After a sea food salad with greens you get a choice of 12 pre-starters &#8211; everything from reindeer moss to quail eggs. Then you have aebelskiver buttermilk donuts for bread, followed by pike perch garnished with citrus/lime verbena, dill and cabbage as an appetizer. All this is a run-up to what they call hen and the egg &#8211; which is kind of complex but there’s an entire you tube video that describes it. 

"There is an alternative. You can have a beef tartere with wood sorrel, juniper berry powder and tarragon. Either way, next comes a batch of caramelized sweetbreads with wild mushrooms and veggies from the hedgerow planting strips separating local fields. For dessert you get Fresh milk ice cream sprayed with Gammel Dansk, dehydrated milk foam, wood sorrel and milk powder crumble."

Tanja tried in vain to assimilate this torrent of information all at once. It all sounded delicious, but most of the items weren’t like anything she was familiar with.

Peter grinned, “All this when you beat me, and you still get the massage as well,”

“MMM … guess I need to stay in training,” Tanja murmured, her hand caressing her growing belly.

* December, 2008 *

“Here, for both of you &#8211; a little treat for the season,” Marie remarked during the second week of December as she handed both Carina and Tanja a large box of shortbread nuggets flavored with cinnamon and cardamom, a seasonal delicacy called Pebber Nodder in Denmark. 

“Wow, thanks,” Carina replied, thinking how yummy they would taste. She was into the holiday season full forces, having polished off four aebleskiver ball pancakes sprinkled with powdered sugar that morning. 

“This is really nice, Tanja,” Marie remarked. “Now I have something for you. I know you’re both from out of town and will be working Christmas week, so I’m supposed to invite you to Christmas eve aftensmad. We’re going to be having Frikadeller meatballs, roast duck, brown potatoes, and a choice of desserts: sour cream banana cake or ris alamonde. “

“Are you going to give a prize to the person who gets the serving with the whole almond in it? That’s what our family traditionally does! “ declared Tanja, her taste buds already starting to water. .

“Of course,” Marie replied, “its tradition!”.

“Errr &#8211; do you think we could invite Peter as well? I think he might enjoy it,” Tanja added hesitantly

“Not a problem.” Marie smiled. She had actually already intended to.

None of the three girls were especially watching their weights during the holiday season &#8211; they were all dressing warmly and the bulky clothing easily covered any extra pounds. Peter, however, could tell from the fullness of her face that Tanja especially was eating well. He was happy to accept his invitation.

Tanja indeed was eating more than ever. Her fast food “training” with triple whoppers was giving her a better overall appetite. She had always enjoyed traditional late evening Danish snacks such as dyrlaegens natmade, dark rye bread with salted beef and meat jelly, consumed with usually with onion rings. She also found herself having breakfasts such as bubble (translated: scrambled food &#8211; usually consisting of eggs and leftovers from the night before) or bikesmad (hash). She was having either breakfast dish with toast or pastries, effectively doubling her traditional breakfast calorie count.

The resulting new pounds were, as she found desirable and good, expanding her bosom and hips. However, she didn’t take notice that they were also finding their way onto her torso, thighs, arms and especially her belly. But as yet the expansion was only noticeable to a close observer like Peter.

*January, 2009*

Tanja was standing in her room trying to get ready for a party. Christmas had been an enjoyable time for her. Looking on her waist you could definitely tell she had not been holding back on eating during the holiday season. You could start seeing the changes even in her lower body - her thighs where getting bigger and a little more flabby. You could also start seeing a small hint of stretch marks around her butt, which were also getting a little bigger but to her in a good way since it was getting rounder, and not wider. 

Her belly was still the one thing that really made her look fat, and it had not stopped growing, and her love handles were very visible. Her tummy was definitely not looking like anything most by now nineteen year old girls would want their belly to look like. To her, however, the important news was that she had once again had gone up a bra size. Also her face was getting fuller and you could see she was starting to sport a small double chin.

She knew she had been gaining some weight, but not how much she had gained. Up until now she hadn’t really cared. But now she recognized that her regular pants were getting too small for her and she was trying to get ready for a party. It was a very casual thing so a dress would properly be too fancy for the party, but she was now standing in her biggest pants and there was no way she could button them.

“Screw this,” she screamed and went to the bathroom. She stepped on the scale and discovered that she had gained 9 kilos (20 pounds) since joining Burger King eight months before.

She took a moment to digest the news, finally deciding that 69 kilos (152 pounds) wasn’t really that bad. Dieting just wasn’t her thing, so she decided she’d have to get some larger clothes. As for the party, she’d just have to wear a dress and not worry about it.

Three days later ---

Three days later Tanja had to call her boss and ask for a larger pair of pants because even her stretchy pants could not fit her.

Peter meanwhile had started to notice that the sweet skinny girl named Carina also had started to pick up a few pounds, actually she had gained a lot. She had become fond of enjoying hasselnodlagkage (hazelnut torte) slices at home in addition to the calorie rich fare at Burger King.

He noticed one day when they were working together that Carina could not button her pants, and there where sticking the cutest weight little bulge out where the button where suppose to be. This was of course good news to Peter and he now really tried to get her to get some more food, making her burgers bigger when she had breaks, put extra fries with it and ask if she did not want some nuggets or onion rings on the side.

Carina of course not say no to him and his nice smile. 

(Continued in post 3 of this thread)


----------



## DonnieD80 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice start! Hope you will continue it, it's promising!

Bye


----------



## gainingdane (Dec 21, 2011)

*February, 2009*

Early February was the first company party. All the people working at the Burger King were very excited to go, the girls especially. Tanja was wearing a strapless dress that had cleavage showing off her nice breast; unfortunately for her it was also tight on her belly so it was also showing off her now even bigger tummy. Still, most of the guys still found her extremely attractive due to her enormous boobs. Marie was wearing some new pants only one number bigger; her now big love handles were hanging out over her pants.

Peter of course was very thrilled over this. He got there a little late so he was not able to sit with the two women. By the time he was able to get over to the two girls and sit and talk they were both a little drunk. Marie after a while talking, decided to change seat from her chair to his thigh, which gave Peter a good idea which girl he had to pick, plus Marie was feeling heavier than he was expecting, much to his delight.

"So do you girls like the party?" he asked,

"Yeah, it is awesome," said Tanja. who was about to try eating her ninth slice of pizza.

"Their food here is also awesome," acknowledged Marie.

"I know it is crazy, these pizzas are extremely good," said Tanja still eating with her cheeks bulging.

The continued talking, and at some point Peter and Marie started kissing, they also ended up going home together while Tanja was off looking for some ice cream..

Peter was not having any problems getting a hard on, when he saw Marie soft body, and the two both had a great night. 

Then after that they started dating a little, but Peter was getting more and more turned on every time her saw her. He made sure that they would also have something to snack on every time they’re were together. This of course did not have the effect on Marie's waistline that she wanted. She knew that even her new pants were getting painfully tight. But she was still in denial over how much weight she was acually gaining. Besides, since her pants were bigger she blamed their tightness on just being full, which she basically was all the time.

"Do you think I am getting fat," she asked Peter one day.

"No not at all, what are u talking about? You are as pretty as ever." he answered back innocently while he kissed her on her plump cheeks. 

"Thank you, that was all I needed to hear," she said before she kissed him back.

But after a few weeks they were getting a little tired of being together and the relationship ended, without either of them feeling bad. They also had sex a few times after that. One thing that did not change in her life was the fact that she was gaining weight. She finally acknowledged this and hated it, She also blamed Peter a bit for it, she noticed that he always wanted to have snacks whenever they were together. 

Tanja, by contrast, always enjoyed food with Peter. But she didn't remind him of their challenge.

Tanja had been a little jealous about Carina stealing her guy, but not enough that it hurt her appetite. Actually it was more the opposite/ Her food intake had increased over the last few weeks, and she was be snacking constantly both at work and at homel. Her appétite had increased a lot and her belly was getting harder and harder to hide, not to mention she had hurt her leg so the little exercise she got before was now out the window. Her body weight had therefore also increased a lot, and her newest uniform was getting a little snug on her, so she sometimes had to unbutton her pants whenever she was sitting down.

*April, 2009*

One day in early April Carina began to think maybe she was now getting too big for her own good. Her belly was getting bigger all the time and she had now a big roll on her stomach even when she was standing up. Her love handles where getting too big to hide as well; even her butt was definitely getting round, The only thing that was not getting bigger was her boobs.

She wanted to diet and she wanted to start now. Now the first thing before you start a diet you have to step on the scale to find out where you are starting from. When she stepped up it read 70 kilos (154 pounds). 8 kilos (18 pounds) had been added to her former skinny body. She was surprised, but honestly not much. She just saw it as an issue to be dealt with, like getting behind on school work.

The next day her diet started. She tried what most people do when they start a diet: she started jogging. She used to play soccer and had just stopped a year ago, so she thought she could still easily run about 5k. She got dressed in her gym shorts, which were feeling rather tight around her bum. She started running, but she did not keep it up for long. She quickly got very tired and had to take a break after 2 k, then decided to walk home from that. At night she had to work and decided to reward herself with two desserts and and added an extra burger to her large meal - of course with another Tuborg.

*May 2009,*

Marie had in the meanwhile also continued to gain slowly but steadily. She had gotten more and more used to eating just a little bit more, and doing a lot less. Her activity level was hitting a all time low. When she was not working or in school all she did was lay on the couch, except on the weekends where of course there was time to go partying with her friends. Not only that but her casual beer drinking while she was home laying on the couch was making her abs harder to notice because of her slightly fatter stomach.

Not that many people had noticed Marie's abs, of course. Peter had, being a chubby chaser. He had always had a soft spot for Marie too and with the increased weight it was obvious that she was getting more and more attention from him. This was much to the dismay of Tanja and Carina. They did not care at all for the attention he was again giving her. They heard her complainig about her difficulty dieting and had an inspiration. They started a secret plan to really fatten up Marie so that Peter would not like her anymore.

That of course would not have been the case if their plan in fact would have succeeded just with Marie, because Peter liked fatter women - something that did not enter their mind. But Tanja, Carina and Marie started hanging out more both at work and when they were not working they would party or have movie night, where there of course would be plenty of snacks to eat. At work they would always offer Marie milkshakes, Ice cream and other non-slenderizing but very delicious food. What they didn't consider was their own intake.

*June 2009*

The plan soon in fact was working, but on all of them. Marie realized that one day after a recently bought pair of jeans did not fit her anymore, and she felt like she needed to see how bad the damage was. She stepped up on the scale, looks down over her boobs. 72 kilos (158 pounds) read the dial. 

She was not planning to get herself fat, which she was not yet by any usual standards, but most people would not call her skinny either. She was definately getting some love handles, and her belly was also growing, starting to become a real beer belly. Her boobs were also getting bigger, which she would not complain about. One thing she probably would have complained about had she noticed was how much rounder her face was looking; she was even starting to get a double chin. But then she looked at er coworkers and decided it wasn't reallly that much.

She was not the only one gaining weight, Tanja certainly wasn't getting any smaller - and msade nop pretense of trying either. Peter was always inviting her to est more and she enjoyed his attention and pleasing him. Tanja didn't really seem to care about her size.

Tanja's boobs were now an E cup. Her entire body was getting big, her arms where getting meaty and you would not think they were the arms of a now 19 year old girl. It was more like a 40 year old women. The same could be said about her belly, which was now starting to battle her boobs about which one stuck out the most. Her butt was also getting bigger and she was definitely close to being out of the chubby category and coming in to the slightly obese category. Her legs had also grown and bit but were still smooth and without cellulite. But she did not seem to be concerned and hadn't been on a scale in ages.

Carina was the co-worker gaining in the fastest rate right now. Her generous breakfasts and love of bedtime tortes in addition to food during the day were adding calories faster than she realized. Definitely she was becoming a porky chubster, much to the amazement and critical reaction of many of the Burger King staff, except Peter of course. 

The belly roll Carina had developed was getting bigger, and she had three rolls of fat when she was sitting down; her butt was also getting very big, both wide and round, plus some cellulite from rapid gaining on her legs too, She was not the skinny hot girl anymore that was for sure, and her boobs weren’t even growing that much to make up for it. 

Buit strangely Carina didn't acknowledge that she was getting fatter and kept wearing many of her tight clothes designed for a far skinnier body.. The gossip really started at work from the other girls about her increased gut:

"Can u believe how fat she has gotten since she started here?" said one.

"She used to be so slender, but know I think I can compete with her now," another girl commented 

"And have you seen she keeps wearing revealing clothes which are not at all flattering on her," prattled another. 

The funny thing was that if you really checked you could see how all the girls gossiping about Carina's size were also getting a lot chubbier themselves. It wasn't just Tanja, Marie and Carina that were becoming burger queens.


----------



## gainingdane (Dec 21, 2011)

*July, 2009*

One of the more recent new hires at the Burger King was Hanne Erikkson, the unique spelling of whose last name needs to be explained.

Denmark among Scandinavian countries pioneered the practice of requiring inheritable surnames . This began with a law passed in 1828. Norway and Sweden did not follow suit until the 20th century. Iceland, by contrast still uses the traditional patronymic system 

Hanne at the time of her employment at Burger King was therefore Hanne Erikkson, daughter of Hans and Jukka Erikkson, rather than being Hanne Hansdatter after the old ways..

Hannes name was a shortened form of Johanne, from the Hebrew Hannah, meaning 'God has favored me,' as contrasted to her older sister, Alberte, whose name was Teutonic for noble. They had a younger sister, Arvada, who was still in school and had not traveled as much as her name, meaning eagle, would imply. 

Both the older girls had had occasion to study in America and acquired an affinity for non-Danish cuisines. Hanne and Alberte both tended to be a bit plump, with Alberte the larger but neither was concerned about this  in fact Alberte loved the KFC chain in Denmark and regretted that Taco Bell hadnt reached the county. 

Their youngest sister, eighteen year old Arvada, shared her siblings love of food and was beginning to edge towards the plump side. Fortunately their parents werent especially weight-conscious, having good appetites and larger physiques themselves. 

Hanne came home from her shift at BK one Thursday to the sight of her older sisters plump butt and fulsome belly standing in the kitchen preparing food. Their parents hadnt yet arrived. Alberte was preparing a casserole dish adapted from an American recipe, It had been four hours since Hannes last treat at BK and she wanted something now!

Anything quick to eat? Hanne asked.

I think theres some cheesecake in the fridge, her sister replied. Hanne looked and found about a fifth of what had been a full cake tin the night before and smiled. She took it with a bottle of milk to the table.

Leave room for supper, cautioned Alberte, I have a fresh carton of ice cream in the freezer.

I hear you, Hanne replied as she began to scarf down the luscious dessert, at the same time aware that her slacks were feeling a tad snug. In the two months since going to work at BK shed added over five pounds, but rationalized that it mattered little since she wasnt nearly as large as Tanja and her friends.

An hour later the casserole was ready, along with a salad. Hanne along with Arvada filled her plate full twice  Alberte was an excellent cook. As she finished her second plate Hanne quietly undid her top button, She knew her hips were getting a bit wider and her belly a bit pudgier by the day, but she rationalized that both her older sister and the girls at work were far bigger. It wasnt that bad  at least not yet. Nothing to worry about  she just needed to get some larger, better fitting clothes.

The next day after work she went to the local Hennes & Mauritz store, a branch of a company based in Sweden which she knew catered to those of larger size. In her case it was probably only going to around size 14, but she was comfortable with the clerks. After parking her car she stopped for a generous sized cinnamon bun at a sidewalk cart and savored its warm succulence. 

This is exactly why Im having to buy new clothes, she thought with a twinge of guilt. but since Im working I guess I can afford to pamper myself with a treat. 

Hanne left the store with three new slacks, an equal number of tops and a better fitting dinner dress. Then, before returning home, she stopped at her favorite bakery as was her habit 2-3 times a week. There she purchased a generous dessert  in this case a large Black Forrest cake with meringue filler and chocolate coconut frosting.

Alberte and Arvada are going to love sharing this with me, Hanne thought contentedly. The three girls had become accustomed to such snacks, as well as the American style breakfasts Hanne loved to arise early and prepare. The agreement was that Hanne and Alberte would prepare the food while Arvada would clear the dishes and wash them, along with helping set the table. It was proving to both harmonious and mutually expansive.

Arvada at that moment was doing Alberte a favor after having grabbed a snack after getting home from school. She was rinsing black beans, quartering cherry tomatoes and thinly slicing green onions . These would be mixed with a blend of ground beef, salsa, sour cream, cheese and other ingredients to form a filler for a burrito stack using whole wheat tortillas. 

It was a dish savored by all three girls plus their parents, so she was making sure to prepare plenty, enough for eight stacks (two each for the sisters, one apiece for their parents). Leftovers if any she knew would be good for breakfast.

Buenas dias, mia hermana, Arvada greeted her sister in her limited Spanish as Hanne entered with her treat. Que es esta?

Dessert for tonight  German chocolate cake, Hanne replied. It looks like were having burrito stacks.

Yes, Im learning by helping Alberte. As for that cake, Im sure its good but I bet it doesnt have chocolate cream cheese frosting. Next time let me try making it, declared Arvada.

Cream cheese isnt chocolate,  objected Hanne,.

It is now. Kraft has two new varieties of their American Philadelphia Crème Cheese. I saw it on the food network and its now in Copenhagen, Arvada announced. She was an information junkie and liked to display her knowledge. 

Alright. You're getting to be a real food expert, constantly watching he food channel! Well try it sometime  but its Black Forrest my way tonight.

Of course, replied Arvada as she finished slicing the last cherry tomato.

At that point Alberte arrived and jumped into the exchange. I really appreciate what youre both doing  it takes so long to get home. Now, let me start getting things cooked  alright?

As she spoke she slipped a six piece KFC chicken box wirg a carton of potato salad into the fridge - a "little extra" if they ran short. She had not anticipated Arvada making two burrito stacks apiece.

As Arvada had anticipated they each had two burrito stacks. By evenings end, as Hanne expected, each of the sisters had polished off two pieces of the cake, their parents having the remaining two. The KFC "reserve" was held over for lunch on the next day, Saturday.

Arvadas school lunches were also being affected by her sisters Americanization. Typically Scandinavian school children bring their own lunches to school, commonly consisting of homemade or store-bought smørrebrød sandwiches. These are essentially open-faced sandwiches of cheese, liver spread or salami on dense dark rye bread. 

Arvada, however, frequently was more creative. She was now commonly using other sandwich fillers such as jelly, peanut butter and meats, also including some fruit, pastries and some sort of packaged treat. On occasion she'd filch some of Alberte's KFC stash. As a result her lunches probably had double the caloric value of her classmates.

The effects were becoming obvious, She had developed a slight paunch that spilled over her waistband. This required her to wear an extra long undershirt in addition to a top to keep her belly from being exposed when raising her arms. Still, when seated, a definite large belly roll was becoming visible underneath her clothes and getting into the school desk seats was a snug fit. 

Arvada obviously knew she was plump and growing, possibly at a faster rate than her heavier siblings, but she simply didnt care  even minimizing the weight gain concerns expressed by others. She had become a truly carefree foodie and was enjoying every bite. By the end of the day her focus tended to be on what she'd have as a snack upon arriving home to tide her over till supper

Such was the ongoing saga of Hanne's home life as she pursued her career as one of the BKs more recent hires, part of the manager trainee program. Nor was it lost on the other two new additions, Lurke and Mille, whose names respectively meant sunny and nice. Neither of them was any more immune than Hanne to the effects of the BK menu, whether the main line of Whoppers or treats such as peach and granola sundaes or slices of Dutch apple pie 

Lurke was the tallest and most outgoing. She'd been a soccer player at one time but had done her share of grasing on various dishes in the five years since leaving high school. This had gradually added about forty pounds to her once svelte frame, but she didn't yet really look heavy except for a certain thickness to her waist.

Mille was another matter. Only five feet three inches tall her hips and spsre tire had the potential to make her a butterball. It didn't help that when BK had its "buy one, get another free" specials she loved getting free food. Her real weakness, however, was Italian pasta.

Peter of course couldnt help but note the gradual transformation of Hanne and her friends,, but he kept coming back to Tanja as his main focus.


----------



## Britt Reid (Mar 2, 2012)

Bump after version merge and edit


----------

